# iMac G4 et mini enceintes



## Dreadus (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, je voudrai savoir si il y a un moyen de brancher les mini enceintes fournies avec le iMac G4 et brancher par exemple une chaine stéreo sur la sortie casque en même temps. Car lorsque que je branche ma chaine stéreo sur la sortie casque les mini enceintes sont automatiquement coupées..


----------



## CBi (29 Décembre 2005)

Un moyen peut-être (je ne l'ai pas testé) est d'utiliser un iFire de Griffin

C'est un accessoire qui a été créé pour pouvoir utiliser les Apple Pro Speakers avec n'importe quel ordinateur muni d'une prise Firewire. 
L'avantage est qu'il y a 2 sorties = une pour Apple Pro Speakers, l'autre mini jack. Il doit être possible d'utiliser les 2 simultanément.
L'inconvénient est que cet accessoire iFire est vendu plus cher que nombre de petites enceintes utilisant la prise jack, donc intérêt assez limité sauf si tu tiens absolument à tes Apple Pro Speakers.


----------

